

Offline/online conversion: Managing content leads discovered offline - brett1211
http://timetogetstarted.wordpress.com/2009/06/03/offline-to-online-conversion-fail/

======
noss
Sadly, he has no solutions to the problem, only describing it.

QR codes are rumoured to be a popular way to pick up digital tags using your
cellphone, though not popular in my part of the world:
<http://code.google.com/apis/chart/types.html#qrcodes>

I've also had some ideas for what TV could become, given a more intelligent
video player that allow you to "bookmark" a time position, and then being able
to access these bookmarks from your computer, allowing you to search online
for things in the scene around that time position.

That could also replace interrupting ads that people cut out in their torrent
copies anyway.

Wait... should I have shut up and started a company doing this instead?

------
marram
For sure.

We tried putting flyers for our website all over campuses in the Boston area.

We also setup tables and had Ferrero Rocher chocolates with our cards and url
stock onto them.

The conversion rate from posters was zero. The conversion rate from the
chocolates+cards was about 10%, which is surprisingly high. The
chocolate+cards were at an MIT fair though, so these kids might be over wired.

